# Can't su - "Segmentation Fault"



## pixelchick (Nov 4, 2002)

Well this is a very interesting problem...

Recently I had to su and after entering in my password it spits out "Segmentation Fault".

Can anyone tell me a) what happened (!) and/or b) how to fix it?

Thanks in advance,

- pixelchick


----------



## scruffy (Nov 6, 2002)

Don't know about the segfault, it doesn't happen to me.  Perhaps your su binary has gotten corrupted on disk...

You could try to take the md5 checksum of it, to see if it's different fromwhat's installed on my system (10.2.1).  If the result you get doesn't match mine (and you have the same OS version - different versions might have different copies of su installed) there's a chanced the file's corrupted.

The command would be:
md5 /usr/bin/su
and the output on my system is:
MD5 (/usr/bin/su) = faeb2ffee5594142431182ac935f32a7

In any case, root user isn't normally enabled, so su won't work.  For a root shell, try "sudo -s" and then give it your own password.


----------

